# Gold Plating On Rolex :S



## mercedesluva (Oct 4, 2010)

Good evening, I just dug out an old Rolex Oysterdate precision out the drawer when hunting for sum selotape, I gave it a wind and it started no problem and keeping really good time over the past few hours. My question is, is that its gold plated and the plating is starting to wear on one of the lugs where you wind it, is it possible for me to get it replated, or maybe stripped off but not sure if this can be done as it looks brassy color underneath? Anyone with ideas or know someone to call to get the beast looking good again, Pics to follow dont worry guys  Any help would be great. Cheers


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mercedesluva said:


> Good evening, I just dug out an old Rolex Oysterdate precision out the drawer when hunting for sum selotape, I gave it a wind and it started no problem and keeping really good time over the past few hours. My question is, is that its gold plated and the plating is starting to wear on one of the lugs where you wind it, is it possible for me to get it replated, or maybe stripped off but not sure if this can be done as it looks brassy color underneath? Anyone with ideas or know someone to call to get the beast looking good again, Pics to follow dont worry guys  Any help would be great. Cheers


lets see the pics it will helpÂ


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

martinzx said:


> mercedesluva said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, I just dug out an old Rolex Oysterdate precision out the drawer when hunting for sum selotape, I gave it a wind and it started no problem and keeping really good time over the past few hours. My question is, is that its gold plated and the plating is starting to wear on one of the lugs where you wind it, is it possible for me to get it replated, or maybe stripped off but not sure if this can be done as it looks brassy color underneath? Anyone with ideas or know someone to call to get the beast looking good again, Pics to follow dont worry guys  Any help would be great. Cheers
> ...


i can gold plate it for you will need to see pictures first though so i can give you a price ive already done a few members watches etc and straps please see this

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57896


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Can you not measure thickness with a very good 0.001mm vernier micrometer or X-ray? 

Regs

Bry


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

bry1975 said:


> Can you not measure thickness with a very good 0.001mm vernier micrometer or X-ray?
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry


no but depending if its being tank plated or brush plated i know roughly how much microns of gold are going on the item being plated as theres a guide in my kit.

also please see this thread heres a bracelet i plated for a fellow member

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57921&st=0&p=587991&fromsearch=1&#entry587991


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

double post


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

bry1975 said:


> Can you not measure thickness with a very good 0.001mm vernier micrometer or X-ray?
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry


I can, but to do it accurately you need something like this. I've used this sort of thing plenty of times.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Plated? I thought Rolexes were solid gold not plated.

Well you learn something new everyday


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

bobbymonks said:


> Plated? I thought Rolexes were solid gold not plated.
> 
> Well you learn something new everyday


some older rolexs were gold plated with a stainless steel base normally as i had a datejust one with gold plated strap and case


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you not measure thickness with a very good 0.001mm vernier micrometer or X-ray?
> ...


never seen one of them and will that measure microns ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

besspeg said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > bry1975 said:
> ...


It is measuring in microns in the picture. At the moment we use them at work for measuring paint and coatings thickness.



> *Q.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I've actually looked at buying one of them myself. What's the thinnest it can measure? probably no good for measuring DLC or PVD coatings.

262microns or 0.262mm thickness.


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

bry1975 said:


> I've actually looked at buying one of them myself. What's the thinnest it can measure? probably no good for measuring DLC or PVD coatings.
> 
> 262microns or 0.262mm thickness.


then thats no good to me as most watches are 10 or at most 20 microns thick which is still very very thin to build upto 262 microns would cost me a fortune on anything im plating.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nar that's the paint coating which is 262microns.

DLC or PVD is generally 1-5microns


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

The meter in the picture above is measuring 262 microns, which would normally equate to it being able to measure down to 1 micron.

In the lab that i work they electro-plate sensors, tanks and all sorts of stuff.

They also have devices that can measure metallic coatings down to 10 x -12 of a millimetre or 1 millionth of a micron.

On the same note that department can also etch text 100,000 times smaller than any instument can magnify it.

In manufacturing the quality of plating would be measured with a radioactive source.

steve


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

stevieb said:


> The meter in the picture above is measuring 262 microns, which would normally equate to it being able to measure down to 1 micron.
> 
> In the lab that i work they electro-plate sensors, tanks and all sorts of stuff.
> 
> ...


will stick to my guide i think becomes complicated otherwise.


----------



## mercedesluva (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello, Thanks for everyone's reply but I managed to flip it as I could not get on with the 30mm diameter  at least this will be future reference for other peeps  cheers guys


----------

